# Starfire Tanks Available!



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

We have some new Starfire Rimless Tanks available:

120cm x 50cm x 50cm - $350
90cm x 45cm x 45cm - $250
60cm x 40cm x 40cm - $135
35cm x 35cm x 35cm - $70
30cm x 30cm x 30cm - $50
25cm x 25cm x 25cm - $45
22cm x 22cm x 22cm - $40


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Makco are you back to normal operation of your store.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Not yet. We are still doing appointment only.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Are you still doing custom order Starfire tanks from China?


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Flazky said:


> Not yet. We are still doing appointment only.


Do you currently have a list of some livestock that survived?


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

hey paul, when i was there, very little livestock if any left. truly tragic. 

All the tanks look good, i had a custom one made, lmk if u want to see pics.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

y4zhuang said:


> hey paul, when i was there, very little livestock if any left. truly tragic.
> 
> All the tanks look good, i had a custom one made, lmk if u want to see pics.


I think there are a lot of people who'd like to see pics. Please post them!


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

The pics of the tanks are the same as the ones in my picture. I will post some actual photos soon.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Macko,

Sent you a text the other day. Looking to pick up fish.


----------

